# Favorite Peppermill Kit



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2015)

Would like to know the best peppermill kit that everyone likes to make. I've not made one, but plan to in 2016. Thanks! Chuck

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 26, 2015)

@Kevin @DKMD @sprucegum ..........I know there are more folks but my partimers is kickin in


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

There's not a best of anything. I know this sounds silly, but why do you want to make one? If you just want to explore the arena then you should use as many different types as you can - you will find what you like best eventually. If you want to make one for yourself that is one thing, but if for someone else, try to decide what type they would appreciate most. If you know them well enough it won't be hard to figure out. A modern sleek mill with no "thingy" on the top? An old fashioned box crank mill? A shaftless crush grind?

Who is your your recipient? That's the first question.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2015)

For me it is the shafted crushgrind because you don't need to be real fussy about length. As long as the shaft is long enough you can shorten it to fit the mill. Having only done one shaftless I think they are slightly more difficult but I expect once I have done a few I will like them as well. So far I have made all of them by cutting off the tabs and gluing them in, planning to make a tool to cut the groove to snap them in. Some of the other mills require that the length be pretty much dead on to work well. As far as shape "what Kevin said".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> There's not a best of anything. I know this sounds silly, but why do you want to make one? If you just want to explore the arena then you should use as many different types as you can - you will find what you like best eventually. If you want to make one for yourself that is one thing, but if for someone else, try to decide what type they would appreciate most. If you know them well enough it won't be hard to figure out. A modern sleek mill with no "thingy" on the top? An old fashioned box crank mill? A shaftless crush grind?
> 
> Who is your your recipient? That's the first question.


Recipient is me, at least initially. My purpose for this thread really is to weed out kits that are cheap or that don't stand the test of time. As far as style, I'm open, and think the wood I use may partially determine the final product. Once I've made 1 or 2 as prototypes, then I may make some as gifts. Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 27, 2015)

I get mine from http://www.chefwarekits.com/peppermill-kits

Some people I know only use the ceramic ones because if you use salt in the metal ones they'll quickly rust. I've had a pair come back because they didn't realize there was an S and a P on the tops. Now I mostly make pepper mills and they're sold as such. Not too many people around here use a salt grinder.

I see chefwarekits has an introductory package for the crush grind that includes two mechanisms, a DVD, manual and the tool. 

Lots of options out there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've made a couple of these...
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/15...ill-Kit.aspx?gclid=CJ-x3tq7_MkCFYQXHwodTIINWg

What a pain in the butt to use. Only cuz I like a lot of pepper on my food. Also, cant use the salt with em either. It rusts up quick....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

If you're asking about suppliers I use Packard Woodworks but have ordered from other suppliers too. Most of them are within a few cents of each other on price I think. If you want a traditional knobby mill I made dozens using the Deluxe Stainless Steel from Packard and have never heard of one having a problem. I now use the Crush Grind exclusively and Packard sells those too, as well as the antique style as well. I like the Crush Grind for many reasons mostly because I think a mill just looks a lot better having nothing but the wood visible. The knob has become an eyesore to me by comparison. 

I try to avoid Rockler and Woodcraft for personal reasons re: how the owners of both companies operate. Packard Woodworks is a small mom & pop family business based in North Carolina with the best service and competitive prices - if I need something and they stock it - they get my money.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 27, 2015)

I've mostly made shaftless Crushgrind kits, but I've done shafted versions of Crushgrind and the Packard kit that Kevin referenced. Bottom line... They all grind pepper well. 

I think the Packard deluxe kit that Kevin linked is probably the easiest of the bunch, and I believe they're made in the USA... That's got me thinking about using them for future mills when I run out of Crushgrind kits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff Ford (Dec 30, 2015)

I have been using the Crushgrind kits from Craft Supplies and have been happy. Maybe I will also give the Parkard kits a try


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I've made a couple of these...
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/15...ill-Kit.aspx?gclid=CJ-x3tq7_MkCFYQXHwodTIINWg
> 
> What a pain in the butt to use. Only cuz I like a lot of pepper on my food. Also, cant use the salt with em either. It rusts up quick....


Pepper rules !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I've made a couple of these...
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/15...ill-Kit.aspx?gclid=CJ-x3tq7_MkCFYQXHwodTIINWg
> 
> What a pain in the butt to use. Only cuz I like a lot of pepper on my food. Also, cant use the salt with em either. It rusts up quick....


@ripjack13 have you ever smoked peppercorns..........soak em first in a port wine........place them on some cheese cloth in the smoker ( smoke to your liking ) heavy or light , ummm ...ummmm good stuff


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have not. But I don't have a smoker anymore...


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 30, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> @ripjack13 have you ever smoked peppercorns..........soak em first in a port wine........place them on some cheese cloth in the smoker ( smoke to your liking ) heavy or light , ummm ...ummmm good stuff


Haha, knowing the little that I do about @ripjack13 's past work history and the stereotype that goes with it I was thinking for minute there you were going a different route with your initial question.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 30, 2015)

How hard are they to get lit?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 30, 2015)

CWS said:


> How hard are they to get lit?


Hahaha. That was my next question.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2015)

I resemble that remark....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 3, 2016)

I've made and sold several hundred peppermills, and when I started I bought all of the different manufacturers available in th US. I like the Chef Specialties the best. It is the more expensive one sold at Craft Supply and I think it is the one sold at Packard. It is guaranteed for life ( they don't say who's), and it is made in the USA. The made in the USA is very important to me, and sells many of the mills all by itself. The Crush grind is made in Belgium, so I won't use it. I started making peppermills in about 2009 when so many people were out of work and used a US made mechanism to help our economy in any way I could, I still do it for the same reason. The only important thing to know about that mechanism is that it must be turned clockwise, turning it counterclockwise make it dull.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

I would encourage everyone interested in pepper mills to click on Vern's link to his website and check out his work.

(Vern I made your link active in your signature)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Vern Tator said:


> I've made and sold several hundred peppermills, and when I started I bought all of the different manufacturers available in th US. I like the Chef Specialties the best. It is the more expensive one sold at Craft Supply and I think it is the one sold at Packard. It is guaranteed for life ( they don't say who's), and it is made in the USA. The made in the USA is very important to me, and sells many of the mills all by itself. The Crush grind is made in Belgium, so I won't use it. I started making peppermills in about 2009 when so many people were out of work and used a US made mechanism to help our economy in any way I could, I still do it for the same reason. The only important thing to know about that mechanism is that it must be turned clockwise, turning it counterclockwise make it dull.


Oh Lord ! what are the folks with digital watches gonna do !.............know what i'm say'n


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Oh Lord ! what are the folks with digital watches gonna do !.............know what i'm say'n



Lots of watches made in the USA analog, digital, and otherwise. Here's one but you're too late to fork over your $26K to get one they already sold out.



 

I put your name on the waiting list for ya Kev . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Lots of watches made in the USA analog, digital, and otherwise. Here's one but you're too late to fork over your $26K to get one they already sold out.
> 
> View attachment 94384
> 
> I put your name on the waiting list for ya Kev . . . . . .


LOL [email protected] i was going on the clockwise / counterclockwise statement ....... in this digital age those to examples might not have much meaning .......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> LOL [email protected] i was going on the clockwise / counterclockwise statement ....... in this digital age those to examples might not have much meaning .......



 Sometimes ya gotta spell it out for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

